# Apogee Ensemble



## fvermast (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi there,

Searching this forum leaves me a bit confused... Will my ensemble work with REW or will it not?

I can't seem to get it calibrated, very annoying... There's no feedback loop etc, ins/outs are fine... Someone have a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome

Please list your mic, sound card etc, there will be other people that will be able to help.

Have you followed the Help files in the program.


----------



## dwarren (Aug 29, 2013)

Having the same problem with Apogee Quartet.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Honestly, the frequency response of interfaces in this price range is virtually flat anyway, so no real reason to perform a soundcard calibration. I mean, even my lowly TASCAM US122 is maybe 1/4 dB down at 20 Hz! So just hook it up and start measuring. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## fvermast (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks, gonna try that. Thought calibration was mandatory...


----------



## fvermast (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I've down some measuring without calibrating and every now and then the program shows the message "Low signal level on measured". But the strange is the program gives me a reading BEFORE the sweep is heared... Anybody an idea? Clearly I'm doing something wrong...

I'm using an AVID OMNI HD interface on a Mac OSX 10.8.5

Or should I buy a cheap consumer level interface to get things running? That's without trying to be condescending or anything, but purely to find a solution.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Possibly some hefty buffering going on somewhere in the path. If the Mac has on-board line in and headphone out that usually works fine (need to set them as the default devices). There are workaround instructions for more complicated OS X setups in this thread, otherwise basic 2-channel USB interfaces usually work OK (again if set as the default device).


----------

